# March 15, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show Highland, Indiana



## A/FX Nut

Hello Gang,

Well just a little information here on the first Midwest Slot Car Show of 2015.
It's 104 days until the March 15th 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show. 
Hope it's better than November's. Over 120 tables of slot car items. And the room to room trading and selling at the hotel the night before was great from what I heard. And the dinner was fun too. I do know there was many great deals at November's show and I'm hoping for a repeat in March. I'll see you there.

Al, please feel free to make any corrections or comments to this thread. Next update by me in three weeks.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hello fellow slot caraholics. It's been 22 days since the last update. I thought Honda was going to cover it, but I guess I will.

82 days until the March 15th, 2015 Midwest Slot Car Show.

The last show was a good one for deals. Hope this one is a repeat performance.

If we're keeping score it's, *A/FX Nut 1 - Honda 0* Next update is in three weeks.

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*midwest slotcar show update*

MIDWEST SLOTCAR SHOW SUNDAY MARCH 15 TH 2015 IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 60 DAYS AWAY SEE U ALL THERE. SO NOW ITS HONDA27 1 AFXNUT 1 ITS ALL TIED UP SEE YOU AGAIN IN 3 WEEKS.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> MIDWEST SLOTCAR SHOW SUNDAY MARCH 15 TH 2015 IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 60 DAYS AWAY SEE U ALL THERE. SO NOW ITS HONDA27 1 AFXNUT 1 ITS ALL TIED UP SEE YOU AGAIN IN 3 WEEKS.:wave:


wish I could make it.. but our temporary finances & my "IF-Y" health...
have a BLAST!! 2 all that can go :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## GT40

*YES*
I missed the last one, the co-pilot had to work and it bummed me out
so I am going to try hard to make this one.


----------



## A/FX Nut

It's 39 days until The Midwest Slot Car Show.
It's A/FX NUT-2 and Honda-1. It's been 3 weeks since the last update.


----------



## honda27

*show*

coming quick


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hello Slot Car Fans,

This is the last 3 week update and it is brought to you by A/FX Nut. 

It's only 18 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show in Highland, Indiana. That's 2 weeks and 4 days away. Honda is sleeping again.  

That makes the score A/FX Nut 3 --- Honda 1 

I hope to see you all there. :woohoo:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Umm Randy aka HillTop, are you going to attend this show this time round????


----------



## honda27

*show*

No hilltop will not be at the show this time.


----------



## honda27

*Midwest slotcar show*

Ok guys this show update is brought to you by honda27. Its only 8 days to go to. Midwest slot at show Sunday march 15 th 2015.now its afxnut 3 honda27 2 I will catch you.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> Ok guys this show update is brought to you by honda27. Its only 8 days to go to. Midwest slot at show Sunday march 15 th 2015.now its afxnut 3 honda27 2 I will catch you.


It's 7 days not 8. Anyway, the updates are going to be everyday until next Sunday. And Honda will see to it. Maybe. I hope it's better than November. And November was a good show. Honda, Al, you guys have a safe trip back from the Fray. I'll see you guys at the show.
Randy.


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show update*

This slot at show update is brought to u by honda27 6 days to go see you all there. Now its afxnut 3 honda27 3 all tied up wee wee weeeeeeeeee.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> This slot at show update is brought to u by honda27 7 days to go see you all there. Now its afxnut 3 honda27 3 all tied up wee wee weeeeeeeeee.


Honda,
Today is 6 days left until the show. Tuesday is 5, Wednesday is 4, Thursday is 3, Friday is 2, Saturday is 1, and Sunday (The day of the show) is 0. So it is actually 6 days left until the show.
Randy.


----------



## swamibob

I'll be there with lots of cars and all kinds of parts for sale: Including NOS T-jet chassis and lots of parts for FRAY cars.

Can't wait see all you guys there!

Tom


----------



## ajd350

We are nearing 100 tables with plenty of time for more if you still need any. There are again a bunch of first-time vendors bringing their goodies to sell!

Don't miss it!


----------



## brownie374

Which hotel is the saturday room trading going to be at?


----------



## A/FX Nut

Ok everyone,

Todays show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. Order has been restored to the countdown.

It's 5 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. That brings the score to A/FX Nut-4 and Honda-3

I'm back out front.

Randy. :tongue:


----------



## ajd350

The Country Inn and Suites (former Inn of Hammond) is the host hotel. As far as I know everyone will be there.


----------



## tomhocars

Bob Beers and I will be at the country inn.We couldn't get the conference room this year.The room is not finished yet I'm sure the room trading will be great.Looking forward to 13 hour drive with Bob,NNNNNNNOT, Tom


----------



## wheelz63

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be at the country inn.We couldn't get the conference room this year.The room is not finished yet I'm sure the room trading will be great.Looking forward to 13 hour drive with Bob,NNNNNNNOT, Tom


just think tom, i have alot of track that bob can take back home again, lol


----------



## mr_aurora

There is always more room in Tom's cavernous Suburban. A rolling slot car show in itself. Bring on the track!!! Bob


----------



## purple66bu

What time will the trading commence on sat?


----------



## honda27

*room trading*

room trading starts around 6 pm. a few guys will be there around 2 pm and have there room open the main trading starts around 6 pm. see ev 1 there.


----------



## honda27

*Midwest slot show*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27. ONLY 4 DAYS TO GO WILL BE GLAD TO SEE EV 1 AGAIN. NOW ITS AFXNUT 4 HONDA27 4 ALL TIED UP AGAIN. ITS SHOW TIME GUYS.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

We are over 100 tables sold with a few days left. Still some available.


----------



## honda27

*Miwest sot show*

THIS SHOW UPDATE IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ITS NOW ONLY 3 DAYS TO THE SHOW. NOW ITS HONDA27 5 AFXNUT 4. SEE YOU ALL THERE.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641

Gosh darnit...i missed the november show due to kids football team in playoffs...now i have to miss this one due to work...


----------



## honda27

*midwest slot show*

this show update brought to u by honda27 only 2 days away. see u all there. now its honda27 6 afxnut 4. WELL ITS ALLMOST SHOW TIME. SRY NUT U FALLING BEHIND LOL.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*Midwest slotcar show*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 1 MORE DAY GUYS BOB BEERS AND TOMMY ARE ON THERE WAY ALLREADY. NOW ITS HONDA27 7 AFXNUT 4 ITS ALL OVER NUT GOOD TRY SEE YOU SUNDAY.:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Post pics guys. Would like to see it but life and money. Maybe when I am older and retired.


----------



## honda27

*show*

T minus 20 hrs 37 mins til dealer set up.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

t minus 17 hr,s 30 mins til dealer set up see u there.:wave:


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

ajd350 said:


> The Country Inn and Suites (former Inn of Hammond) is the host hotel. As far as I know everyone will be there.


I think it's Comfort Inn. 
See you there.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*hotel*

ill be there remember wear a hobby talk name tag so we know who you are ty.


----------



## Hittman101

We want pics of the goodies you guys found at the show!!!


----------



## ajd350

65 Wagonaire said:


> I think it's Comfort Inn.
> See you there.:wave:


You are correct, sir


----------



## honda27

*show*

t minus 7 hrs 47 mins til dealer set up.


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> t minus 7 hrs 47 mins til dealer set up.


Darrell's on "Caffeine--Overload" by now....
and just getting back from the FRAY....
Not sure how much more He can take... Capt. !!!!

room-2-room must be slowing down about now......

Have FUNN.... ALL U's "Slot-Heads" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

still looking for;
a BLUE with WHITE STRIPES; 69 Camaro SS body (preferably t-jet scale) ....
& a 63 (?? early 60's AW) Riviera Body in BROWN or BLACK (Flames are OK)....
and a BLACK '57 Chevy BELAIRE Body......

NO JUNK PLEASE ;-)


----------



## wyatt641

its sunday 3am..going to work..sorry i will miss the show..hopefully see you in november.


----------



## ajd350

TIME HAS COME! We are heading out to the show.

Hope to see you next show, Wyatt


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

ahh, now to wait for the November 8th show. Wyatt, Bob and I will be making the trip up in November. We were both having Slot Show with drawls this weekend.

See you all soon.

Rob


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well Honda won the countdown and the case of adult diapers he wanted if he won it.

The show was a good one and I'm glad I saved up money for it. I got some nice cars. Nice folks at the show and nice cars too. I noticed the absence of some vendors but there were a number of new ones as well. 

For some reason I can't post a picture of what I purchased. Don't know what the issue is. I never had trouble before. I'll try to resolve it later. 

I'm hoping to be there in November, but at this time I cannot commit to it. We have some things going on here and we'll have to wait and see. Nothing bad, just priorities.

Al, thank you for putting the show on. It was good to see you, Darrell, Bob, Tom, Carl, the Olrees, 41 Willy's, and all the others. 

Hope to see everyone in November.

Randy.


----------



## ncdslots

This was my first time ever at a slot show. Very impressive..overwhelming, but impressive.

Wife, daughter and I stayed at the Comfort Inn and as we walked to our room we heard lots of commotion down the halls. I thought there must be a conference room down there or something. Saw another gentleman and he informed me people open their rooms and trade ahead of time. Just look for open doors with slots on hotel beds. Very awesome.

My pickings were meager, as I was looking for stuff harder to find. Some old STS 4x4 stuff, brass wars era stuff. 

I snagged a Thunderstorm and 10 bodies($1 ea for blems.) Two Dash Chassis, a nice decaled t jet body, a couple fairgrounds racer afx bodies, some t jet brass front end parts, lexan body for the TStorm, and a couple other bits and pieces.

It was great seeing so much slot stuff in one location. Talked with a few vendors and everyone was extremely nice.

Great time. The wife and daughter got much exercise as they walked around the Lincoln Center multiple times while I was inside. 



On a side note, the one thing I figured I'd find easily no one had, Mega G+ cars. That was one of my wants for the day. One guy was selling modified ones with colored chassis next to the guy with the ridiculously incredible lexan bodies. But not a single bone stock one was to be had.


----------



## brownie374

There was some mega g+ cars there but he wanted too much for them they were $62 for 2.
I paid $48 for the same 2 stockcars with free shipping on evilly a couple weeks ago


----------



## ajd350

Here's a taste of what was there. I was called away before I could get any more. This is the tip of the iceberg. We'll start with Terrible Tom Stumpf with a fresh batch of Dash chassis and much more....

Just one of the aisles packed with neat things. This was after the peak when I could actually get some shots.

another view.....

And just a few of our many vendors.


----------



## ajd350

Thanks once again to all who particpated. You are the ones who make the show what it is!


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Thanks Al!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## swamibob

Thank you Al! Had way too much fun buddy! Thanks again for all your help with the Minnesota group.

Great to see Tom and Bob again. Made some great trades and sales. Got to see a bunch of old friends and new friends. Bought a ton on Saturday Night, sold a lot on Sunday and bought some more.  Great day all around!

Tom


----------



## tomhocars

Bob and I had a great time,as usual.Have to be careful of the Minnesota Mafia..Thanks to Jeff and Tammy for all the help and laughs.See everyone at the next show. Tom


----------

